# Diseñando un preamplificador de microfono



## Gonzalo009 (Feb 24, 2010)

hola
les cuento hice un mixer de 4 canales es este

http://www.generalguitargadgets.com/diagrams/mixer_lo.gif

suena bn y todo pero quiero conectar un microfono dinamico y se escucha muy bajo asi que quiero haer un preamplificador para microfono para estabilizarlo en los dB
este es el preamplificador

http://www.scribd.com/doc/6037997/Preamplificador-para-Microfono

pero tengo unas dudas

1._ el patillaje del integrado como va? porque puedo ver que las patas 2 y 3 van a resistencias la 4 a tierra la 6 al condensador pero las patas 1,5,7 y 8 donde van???
2._ el pote de 2M2 lo puedo suprimir sin problemas?

eso gracias me interesa la pregunta 1 please el patillaje del integrado como va en el esquema


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2010)

¿ Y por que no verificas tu mismo con el datasheet del *CA3140 *?

En esta aplicación *NO* se emplean


----------



## Gonzalo009 (Feb 24, 2010)

el datashet lo entiendo pero me refiero por ejemplo a los numero de pin del integrado que no aparecen en el esquema simplemente los deja al aire sin conectar a nada eso no entiendo men


----------



## algp (Feb 24, 2010)

El diagrama de pre-amplificador no me convence. El operacional no esta polarizado correctamente al usar alimentacion simple.


----------



## Gonzalo009 (Feb 24, 2010)

en la descripcion dice que tiene un MODO DIFERENCIAL que ayuda a eliminar la necesidad de blindar la entrada con capacitores.

noc que tan asi sera que cress tu


----------



## algp (Feb 24, 2010)

Lo he simulado por las dudas ( usando TL072 en lugar de CA3140 ) ... y tal como esta no funciona. Habria que conectar el pin 4 del IC a -V, no a tierra.

El problema no es la falta de condensadores a la entrada, el problema es la polarizacion simple del operacional.


----------



## Gonzalo009 (Feb 26, 2010)

hola al final me decidi y compre el TL072
el datasheet es parecido salvo que el output del tl072 es el pin 7 a diferencia del ca3140 que es el pin 6 asi mismo con la entrada V+
toy en lo correcto verdad?

ultima pregunta si en el TL072 entro por el pin 2 y 3 mi output es el pin 1??
ya que el pin 7 dice output 2


----------

